# Help! Mojo ate a balloon!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh geez...I have no idea what you should do or if it's harmful or not...I hope someone more knowledgable posts!!

I did just lecture Ranger about swallowing things he shouldn't - he just picked up a mini flashlight that I foolishly thought was "out of Ranger reach". 

Hope Mojo is okay! I'm trying to think of what the vet told me about Ranger. The vet just prescribed high fibre food (a LOT of it) and laxatives every 8 hours. Can you call the emergency vet and see what they say?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

As soon as we realized he swallowed it I was like, "OMG LIKE RANGER!" I'm so worried about this, I can't IMAGINE what you went through. 

Last time I tried calling the ER vet they said they couldn't tell me anything over the phone. Money grubbing poops. 

What type of food should I give him for fiber? Cereal or something?

SKLs;jflkjsf .


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Um, the vet prescribed royal canin medi-cal high fibre food...like you said, money grubbing but at that point i was in no place to argue - i would have done ANYTHING. High fibre...um, I'd maybe feed some stuff that would cause some looser poop - to help it pass through a little faster. Like...eggs, or liver, or barring that, more food than you would usually give him. The vet recommended 4 cups a day...and I was giving Ranger close to 6 cups a day. He was getting breakfast of 2 cups, mid morning snack of 1 cup, early supper of 2 cups, and evening snack of one cup - I was trying to keep his belly full at all times so the knife would get wrapped around in poop. 

Is there a different e-vet you could call?

Edit: And it is just about the worst feeling in the world isn't it? Looking back, I think I was running on auto-pilot for those days. It just seemed like a nightmare I was in...


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Worst part about that special food? It will be like an hour to get it from Petsmart. I'll just give him a lot of his food and some eggs. Maybe shredded wheat cereal. 

The e-vet I called is the only one remotely close. They're also 45 minutes away. I hate living in a small town. 

Meh.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

The knife was nicely surrounded by poop, wasn't it? That was probably a thankful sight. lol.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah it was! Poop in front of it, poop behind it, and poop wrapped all around it in the intestine! The vet said that was the most perfect thing if ranger was going to be able to pass it unharmed.

I'd give some bread and some of his regular food, and some eggs. The vet told me there'd be a problem IF Ranger started acting lethargic, not pooping, retching, throwing up bile, distended belly, walking funny, sore to the touch belly...anything like that and i was to bring him in ASAP. So I'd say the same with Mojo - if he starts to show any signs like that later tonight or tomorrow OR if he hasn't passed it in 24 - 48 hours (what the vet told me), then to bring him to the vet. At least a pink balloon will be highly visible.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I've gotten like zero sleep this week... and I was SO EXCITED because I was actually able to sleep tonight. Looks like that won't be happening now! Argh. 

I will definitely give him fiber tomorrow. he ate a lot today already. I'm praying he doesn't have any problems... I mean... the balloon was smooth... flat... not too long. It should come out. Right?

And yeah, be super easy to see. lol!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

How large or small is this baloon? Chances are that it will pass through the system with little or no effect. There is a big difference between a soft piece of latex and and a knife.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Just a standard size latex balloon. We got them for my mom's birthday, to be blown up with helium, and one must have dropped. KICKING MYSELF NOW FOR IT. He's usually really good about letting us get stuff out of his mouth, but not this time.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Just one warning... if it comes out inflated don't burst it anywhere near an open flame. LOL Seriously... if Mojo ate an entire bag of baloons or one that was really large I would be concerned. But just one pink standard size latex baloon, this too shall pass.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, I know that feeling. It's awful. I'd say he's probably going to pass it okay. A balloon is pretty tiny and if you fed him right after (which I think you said you did) then the balloon will probably go right through the system with all the food. 

The hardest part will be how crappy you feel - I felt so incredibly guilty and negligent - like I should be wearing a big sign that said "Crappy Dog Owner" on my back. Fingers crossed up here in Canada for Mojo! 

I also definitely want a pic of the pink balloon in the poop. I never came through with the knife tip in poop picture, to many posters' dismay!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, Gary said, as I was bawling my eyes out, "I hope he doesn't fart, it will inflate itself."

I'm calming down a bit now. Like you said... one smallish balloon shouldn't be too bad. I worryworryworry about evvvveeeerrrryyyyttthhhiiinnnggg since Maxie. 

He's acting fine. Completely normal.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think Mojo will be just fine, look for the pink balloon tomorrow..lol

Chewie ate so many things, a pager was one of the big things and it came out just fine.

Looking forward to a good report in the morning.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

OH MY GOSH, I KNOW.

We dropped the balloon! A PINK ONE. You think we'd have seen it. I feel so horrible. And I keep thinking "if I'd only got to him quicker" but he swallowed it FAST. It took me about three seconds to realize what happened and I burst into tears, plunging my fingers into his mouth.

I will definitely get a photo. LOL. He can be Ranger, the knife eating dog's sidekick... Mojo, the pink latex balloon boy.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

A PAGER!? OMG!

Missy ate a whole bird (caught it midair...) a few months ago and was fine.

Like I said, I just worry. I know deep down he should be fine, but then there's the other part of me... the part where bad luck ALWAYS HAPPENS...


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Please... excuse my horrible and messed up words. Like I said I've gotten such little sleep this week. It's starting to show in my typing.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, no need to apologize for typing errors or whatever. Stress of the balloon + shortage of sleep is an awful combo. I think you'll feel better after some sleep...and things should be fine for Mojo tomorrow.

He can definitely be Ranger's sidekick. Maybe they can fight crime?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

My ears are hot. They get like that if I'm angry or really worried. I'm both. (Angry at myself... worried... well... yeah.)

I'll feel SO MUCH BETTER once I see that bugger slide on out. I will do a dance. Seriously. 

They can definitely fight crime. Ranger, with his knife(tip) and Mojo with his deflective balloon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> A PAGER!? OMG!
> 
> Missy ate a whole bird (caught it midair...) a few months ago and was fine.
> 
> Like I said, I just worry. I know deep down he should be fine, but then there's the other part of me... the part where bad luck ALWAYS HAPPENS...


yes my work pager, he was beeping all night..lol, I got it back in the morning, yuck.

I'm sure Mojo will be fine, pink poop in the morning


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Heidi36oh said:


> yes my work pager, he was beeping all night..lol, I got it back in the morning, yuck.
> 
> I'm sure Mojo will be fine, pink poop in the morning


OH NO!! Omg. I can only imagine how that must have been!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I cried with relief when I heard the knife tip had passed without harming Ranger, so I can understand doing a dance! I hugged the vet, too. I am NOT a hugger so it was very out of character...I was so thrilled. Crying and hugging the vet...he was a little uncomfortable!

I laughed about the pager story! I can't believe that!

Cool, Ranger and Mojo are now crime-fighters. They need matching bandanas or collars or something. And a cool nickname, like the "Dynamic Duo" or..."Gruesome Twosome" or something cooler and better.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I remember when Chewie swallowed that pager. And what was even funnier was it worked when it came out the other end. I think Mojo will be ok from the balloon. But these pups always like to scare us like this after hours and on the weekends dont they?


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Just think of the circus side show - popping Mojo's balloon with Ranger's concealed weapon poo knife!

Seriously though, Mojo is going to be fine! Stop beating yourself up, you are a good doggie mommy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just checking in on Mojo, do we have a ballon yet?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahahaha, I laughed at the "concealed knife popping balloon" comment!

Hope Mojo is doing fine this morning and gave you a bright coloured poop!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, we could make millions with that side show!

No balloon yet. We took him out on the leash (like Ranger) lots of times last night and this morning. Bah humbug. 

Carol, I KNOW! Why do they always have to do it at the worst times?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

A pink balloon isn't quite as macho as a knife tip! 

Hope he poops it out soon.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

He just pooped a little... initial observation didn't show a balloon, but Gary's out there going through it now. LOL. It wasn't a lot of poop, though. He didn't look like he was straining or anything, and he's still acting completely normal. Eating fine, drinking fine. Everything.

If it was going to cause a problem... would it have already?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope, no balloon. Ugh.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Give him a little more time..the night is long, I wouldn't think it causes any problems longest he is acting fine.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

As long as he's acting normal, everything should be fine. Keep giving him lots of high fiber food so he's pooping a lot. Ranger was pooping close to 5 times a day - a LOT, too.

Fingers crossed he poops out a balloon!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been giving him oatmeal and his normal food.

He's still acting normal. No poop yet today. No balloon.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmm...the vet told me Ranger's would pass in 24 - 48 hours. When we went back on Monday (ingestion was Sunday morning), the x-ray showed it was moving but it wasn't until Thursday that the x-ray showed it had passed. So you've still got a few days of poop patrol, before I'd get too worried - especially if he's acting normal!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How is Mojo? Any balloon yet?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

My sisters GSD ate a small rubber ball. He never passed it but threw it up almost a week later. Hope that Mojo delivers a balloon to you soon.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been giving him a bunch of small meals all through the day... he only pooped a little yesterday, so I hope he has a huge one that will push that sucker on out. 

I don't care if he poops it or vomits it out. I just want it out!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I just talked to my friend who's dog ate a little miniwheels car this weekend - apparently she mixed a big bowlful of dog food and MILK, and gave it to her dog every 5 hours. Apparently it caused some loose poops but got things going - her dog pooped it out under 24 hours. 

Maybe a little milk with the dog food?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

just saw this--- hope mojo poops soon. i am typing with one hand.. have a baby sasha in my lap and on my arm.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oooh, I could even mix in some oatmeal. Oatmeal has fiber, yes? 

He probably thinks he's king of the world, getting so many meals today. LOL. I'll give Missy a couple kibbles when we feed Mojo and I told her "When you eat a balloon you'll get extra meals."


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Debles said:


> just saw this--- hope mojo poops soon. i am typing with one hand.. have a baby sasha in my lap and on my arm.


Thanks, and awwww! I miss baby Mojo. He used to sleep on my chest when I'd take a nap. His little head against my neck. That was when he was the size of his head now. LOL.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't give Missy any ideas!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

She just smiled at me devilishly. LOL. I added a "you better not..." at the end. 

I just wish he'd poop it out so I didn't have to WORRY.

Seriously, if it was going to cause a problem... it would have already, right? It should be at the end of its journey... somewhere it can't cause harm... right? ...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I would be surprised it it caused any problems. Just keep feeding and poop watching. As long as he is acting normal and eating, sleeping, drinking and playing then I think it will just take time.

I don't blame you for worrying. I would be going crazy.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Tell me about it! You just want them to poop it out and then things can go back to normal. I kept asking Ranger "why don't you POOP?" and he'd just look at me all perplexed then wag his tail.

Oh and Ranger definitely thought he was king of the world. He was getting close to 6 cups of food a day and meals every 4 hours. He was in heaven! On sunday, he weighed 69 lbs and the next day they weighed him again and he was 71 lbs. By thursday, he was at 73 lbs! Fat Ranger! Oh well, it did the job.

Fingers still crossed for Mojo! Ranger wants to get their carnival act going soon and he needs his teammate!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I keep telling myself "the worst has to be over... he's still acting normal..."

Worryworryworryworry. I guess a golden retriever was the wrong breed for a worrier like me. Seriously. I've had friends over with their puppies (all different breeds... some mixes... no goldens or labs) and NONE OF THEM ate things off the floor. (Fur, leaves, random receipt...) I was like, this is so not fair. EVVVVVVVEEEEEEERRRYYYYYYYYYTTTTTHHHHHHHIIIIIIINNNNGGGGG goes in their mouths. They are like toddlers that never grow up. LOL


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, and yes. We need to start rehearsing their act! It'll be a big hit and I'm sure someone will make a movie about it within five years!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope this doesn't happen... O_O


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

_Any pink poo reports yet? I just found a missing headband this morning. Don't think __'ll use it again even though it's in great shape!_


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope, no balloon yet! Gary seriously asked if we'd still use it. I'm like, do you really want to do a science experiment? Mixing helium and methane? No, didn't think so. haha.

Great you found your headband though!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww, I saw that there was a pic attached and thought that maybe there was a pink poop picture! I think I like the picture that's in there more, though. lol I don't think I feel like looking at any poop right now.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Uhm, Lucy pooped out the majority of a necktie recently (with assistance).


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Eeeeek, I'm worried we're going to have to pull the balloon out. We go out with toilet paper each time. 

He just pooped. It's dark and raining, but it was a normal size poop. Gary picked through it with a stick. No balloon.  If we don't see a balloon by tomorrow night then we're taking him in on Wednesday. Ugh. I hate this so much.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, sorry he still hasn't pooped it out yet! Your pic made laugh but I completely understand how worried you are. Ranger is sending out good-poop vibes to Mojo tonight!

They'll be quite the pair of poopers in their act!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I missed this thread until now. I'll be thinking lots of poop thoughts for you, LOL.

I don't know when she ate it, but once Annabel threw up a dish rag. It was really really tightly twisted, so she hadn't just eaten it, it had been in her system awhile.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dang, sure thought we would have a pink balloon by now


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

A DISHRAG!? Omg. WHY DO THEY DO THIS TO US?

I was also sure he'd poop it out by now. 

I am sososososososo worried.

Ranger, that picture is freaking hilarious!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

No balloon this morning.

Still acting normal. Gary said his poop was a normal size last night... and he's eaten SO MUCH FOOD lately... he HASSSSSSS to poop it by tonight. UGH!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Come on Mojo....poop a balloon already!!!! Glad he is still feeling ok.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I second Janine's statement - poop out a balloon already, Mojo!! Ranger pooped his out between 30 - 96 hours later. That's quite a big range of when he COULD have pooped it out. At the 30 hour mark, x-rays showed it was still in his system. At 96 hours, it was gone. 

Mojo ate it Saturday night, right? Hmm, my guess is you should be seeing it soon. Maybe throw a lot of liver at him to loosen up his poop. Or canned pumpkin!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I hope this doesn't happen... O_O


 
Wow check out the girdles some of those ladies are wearing! The one on the right reminds me of my Jill that I wore when I played hockey!!! hahaha

Come on Mojo, it's poopy time!!! Pop a little pink poopy out please!!!



If only the pic was blowing up a pink balloon instead of a horn!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

If Flora can poop out a stringy thong (my roommate's not mine), I'm hoping Mojo can poop out a balloon. WHY these dogs eat the things they do, I'll never know.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

BIG poop.

No balloon.

I'm losing my mind, guys. Seriously. 

Still acting normal. 

$(@*


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I was hoping there was a big poopy balloon in this page of the thread. Darn. Maybe tonight!?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Any poop balloon yet?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Still no balloon. 

I'm going out of my miiiind. I don't know what I'll do if he dies. I can't handle that. Especially for something that was MY FAULT! STUPID STUPID STUPIDDDDDDD.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo just pooped again. Big poop. No balloon.

Still acting normal, though. (As Gary and I were discussing this, Mojo was acting like a complete clown, so I added "... as normal as he can be, anyway" lol)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just catching up with threads and hope Mojo poops the pink balloon soon.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Checking in...I'm sorry for you, Jenn, these days must feel like ages! Surely today something will happen in the good sense of the word! Come on, Mojo!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, on the plus side if he's still acting silly and Mojo-ish then it doesn't seem like it's harming him. On the downside....POOP OUT THE BALLOON ALREADY MOJO SO YOUR MOMMY CAN RELAX!!!!

There. That should do it. I just laid down the law. I had the same talk with Ranger. I also threw in a bribe about new toys if he pooped out the knife tip...next day, x-ray was clean! And we came home with 2 brand new stuffies for him to destroy!

Maybe you need to bribe him a little?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Bribes always work for my girls.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hehe, thanks guys.  

I just had a bad night last night in general. 

No balloon this morning, either.

I told him, "Mojo. If you poop a pretty little pink balloon, we will buy you TWO NEW TOYS or ONE REALLY BIG TOY (jolly ball)... so getsa poopin'!"

He just looked at me, started wagging his tail and flopped onto his back, pushing himself around the living room trying to bite Missy's legs.

Yup. Atta boy.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, maybe he thinks the upside down movement coupled with the jaw action will help speed up the balloon' s progress? Sounds like he's a thinker.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, oh yeah, he's a freaking genius. "IthinktodayI'lleataballoon!"

LOL! Silly boy.

You've probably had it where after one dog poops, the other dog will like.. sniff their bum? Not in a "greeting" sort of way... more of a "I know what you just did" sort of way.

Anyway, it's HILARIOUS to watch Missy do that to Mojo every time he comes in from pooping.

"Hmmmm... Nope... I don't see it, Mom. It's still in there."


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> LOL, oh yeah, he's a freaking genius. "IthinktodayI'lleataballoon!"
> 
> LOL! Silly boy.
> 
> ...



My girls do that after and before a poop. I swear Lucy lets me know when Dory has to poop. Lucy isn't fond of things that come out of the back end of anyone: poop, farts, etc. Yet she's the one who runs up to me with half a necktie hanging out of her butt and needs me to pull it out.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

C'mon Mojo poop out that balloon!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> My girls do that after and before a poop. I swear Lucy lets me know when Dory has to poop. Lucy isn't fond of things that come out of the back end of anyone: poop, farts, etc. Yet she's the one who runs up to me with half a necktie hanging out of her butt and needs me to pull it out.



I just almost spit out my milk. LMAO!

It's amazing what we will do for our pups... a necktie.. wow, that's impressive. And I can see why she needed some help!! Sam couldn't even manage to get out a teeny tiny pair of my stringiest underwear on his own... :doh: 

Dillon, on the other hand, has pooped out entire men's tubesocks with no problems!

Jen, I don't know if I've even posted in this thread yet! I wanted to say DON'T WORRY!!! It will come.. a balloon seems like something that could pass through easily.. he's eating and drinking fine and acting his normal self so really, I'm sure it's gonna be fine!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I just almost spit out my milk. LMAO!
> 
> It's amazing what we will do for our pups... a necktie.. wow, that's impressive. And I can see why she needed some help!! Sam couldn't even manage to get out a teeny tiny pair of my stringiest underwear on his own... :doh:
> 
> ...



Well, the necktie had been ripped up a lot. She and Dory used it as a tug of war toy for a while. Then she swallowed part of it while goofing around on her back. I had to quickly use a huge magnolia leaf to help her. It honestly felt like a clown's hanky coming out of her. Dory watched in amazement.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> Well, the necktie had been ripped up a lot. She and Dory used it as a tug of war toy for a while. Then she swallowed part of it while goofing around on her back. I had to quickly use a huge magnolia leaf to help her. It honestly felt like a clown's hanky coming out of her. Dory watched in amazement.


OMG - this reminds me of this past weekend at the cottage. I was brushing Bailey after coming in for the day and I noticed she had some poop hanging out of her butt- I made Kev come over to grab it with a paper towel, because I wasn't going to... so he grabbed the piece of poop, and pulled...out a stick. Not a huge stick or anything, but big enough for Bailey to feel VERY violated. She went running into a bedroom and hid under the bed!! It was hilarious! (It evidently did NOT teach her to stop eating sticks :doh


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> OMG - this reminds me of this past weekend at the cottage. I was brushing Bailey after coming in for the day and I noticed she had some poop hanging out of her butt- I made Kev come over to grab it with a paper towel, because I wasn't going to... so he grabbed the piece of poop, and pulled...out a stick. Not a huge stick or anything, but big enough for Bailey to feel VERY violated. She went running into a bedroom and hid under the bed!! It was hilarious! (It evidently did NOT teach her to stop eating sticks :doh


A stick! Holy Cow!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought you weren't supposed to pull something out of a dog's derriere? Though I can't imagine just letting everything "hang" there either...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Ranger said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to pull something out of a dog's derriere? Though I can't imagine just letting everything "hang" there either...


When the moment hits, you do what you believe to be best at that time.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

With the knife tip, necktie, underwear(s), sticks, beeper...anything else I may have left out... makes me feel silly for worrying so much. 

I know after he poops it out I'll look back on this and laugh. lol.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> With the knife tip, necktie, underwear(s), sticks, beeper...anything else I may have left out... makes me feel silly for worrying so much.
> 
> I know after he poops it out I'll look back on this and laugh. lol.



I didn't mention the little purple piece of furniture from my niece's dollhouse that she basically fed Lucy two Christmases ago, did I? That came out in one piece two days after the fact, perfectly encased in poo.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Adriennelane said:


> I didn't mention the little purple piece of furniture from my niece's dollhouse that she basically fed Lucy two Christmases ago, did I? That came out in one piece two days after the fact, perfectly encased in poo.


OMG!! I'm sure Lucy thought it was her lucky day, though... getting a treat like that? LOL! 

When I get the mail I take Mojo with me. I'll open the box, grab the mail and hand it to him. He LOVESSSSSS carrying it back to the house for me. 

I tried it with Missy. She tried ripping it up on the spot. LOL.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Adriennelane said:


> When the moment hits, you do what you believe to be best at that time.


Oh I agree - I hope you don't think I was judging or anything. I'd probably grab whatever was hanging out, too. Just reiterating something I thought I'd read before.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, and I tried calling the vet here in town to see how much an office call/xray was. They actually LAUGHED at me while I was telling them what happened and how worried I was. It wasn't like the haha-joking around like we're doing in this thread. It was more like a haha-you're an idiot for letting him get the balloon and even bigger idiot for worrying kind of laugh.

So I was like, "excuse me?"

She goes, "Well, you could bring him in but a balloon wouldn't show up on an xray." Very rude.

Like... I'm on the edge of a freaking stress cliff right now, lady. Don't mess with me.

I was like, "thanks. *click*"


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow. What a...I can't type the word I'm thinking to describe. I'd have freaked. Maybe you should call and talk to whoever's in charge. That attitude is NOT cool anywhere, never mind at a place where people are worried about their animals. I'd have lost it if I'd gotten that attitude. 

Hopefully he poops it out tonight and you can stop worrying!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Oh I agree - I hope you don't think I was judging or anything. I'd probably grab whatever was hanging out, too. Just reiterating something I thought I'd read before.



Oh no, I understood. It's just so awkward when your baby comes to you for help pooping.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> Oh no, I understood. It's just so awkward when your baby comes to you for help pooping.



LOL yes, it is! Sam has given me the "look" a couple times, like "what are ya doing just standing there, give me a hand here!!" One time he had an extremely long piece of grass/weed hanging out of his butt... he looked sooo relieved when I got that out for him :doh:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Do they get danglies from... hair?

It HAS to be from licking the ground and stuff, but Mojo (not Missy so much, which is weird) sometimes has my hair and a dangler hanging from his butt. I always feel super bad.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Danglies are also known as the dreaded klingon. Both Copper and various long haired cats have been known to have the dreaded things. Copper just struts along with whatever hanging out.:doh:

I hope Mojo poops the darn ballon out soon. If it doesn't come out I think a quick vet visit for some advice would be in order. too bad it won't show up on an x-ray. 
Are you sure it couldn't have "slipped through" the poop patrol?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahaha! Oh my...I am so glad Ranger hasn't figured out to turn to me for help when he gets clingers or "crunch-berries". He just scootches his butt (like they do when the anal glands are full) across the grass and that looks after things. Although at my parents' place, he seemed to forget about it being on a hill, and started butt-scootching down the hill. He picked up speed very quickly and got a panicked look in his eye. He had to bail! I was laughing so hard I was crying! But yes, soo happy Ranger looks after things. Same thing when he has the runs - he always scootches to clean his bum and feathers.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Geeez, I HATE hae to "digin poop" searching for something a dog has eaten. When Honey ate and I mean ate, my husbands leatther wallet, all that was left of it was the picture section and a little gauze from the lining. She even chewed corners off one credit card and his driver's license, plus ate some papers and business cards. I had to follow her around for several days checking poop--nothing like having to do it at night. Had her on leash so I would see where she went and flashlight and "stirring stick" in other hand. And this was in JDecember!

Good luck for your Mojo and may the balloon be gone soon.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Poop Balloon Update?? I woke up today and thought, THIS is the day Mojo poops that out! Don't prove me wrong Mojo...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ranger- you're shameless.
You're just hoping for a picture.

Come on Mojo - we need a gross out laugh today.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, busted!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

come ON MOJO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

No balloon last night... and no poop this morning. He's a night pooper (of course, best time to look through poop, right?)

I told him he's letting everyone down! I have my camera charged and everything.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi ate some stuffie stuffing once. That was fun... NOT!!! Yes it was dangling from her back end and she was NOT happy with it dangling or getting help.

Do be REALLY careful when assisting, you don't know what it could be caught on inside. Grass things like that are probably fine, but something that could wrap around something...

Hey Ranger... ever find the knife tip??


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope - I went outside a few days ago to do a big poop clean up and poked around in every pile. Nothing! Too bad - I really liked PG's idea of a necklace!

C'mon Mojo....Poooooooooooooop!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I bet that balloon shriveled up and is already out of Mojo, he just has to worry his Mom to death.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

We need a poop update, please!!


----------



## werblam (Apr 28, 2010)

I had such a laugh reading all these posts. Now, I too am looking for Mojo to poop - lets go Mojo, here we go - clap clap...LOL


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

My Davis wouldn't eat his breakfast this morning. He just threw up a pretty good sized river rock from our fountain. Should I take all the river rocks out? Do you think he learned his lesson? Sorry, to hi-jack the thread....

Come on Mojo! Poop it out!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Still no balloon. 

Steph and Melissa think he probably already pooped it out, and we just missed it.

Gary SWEARS he's smushed through every last bit of poo, though.

If we missed it, and I've been worrying this whole time for nothing... urgh.

It's still always going to be in the back of my mind, though.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

So... we still haven't seen the balloon.

I guess I should either be relieved (like he already pooped it out and we just missed it) or extremely worried. 

Hard to be relieved when I'll never know if it's still in him or not.

He's gained like five pounds this week, though. I can hardly feel his ribs! O_O We're cutting you back to normal, Mojo. Sorry. <3


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmm weird. Well, I never found the knife tip that went into Ranger so it's possible you missed it. Or you might find it in a day or two! Anyway, hope he remains happy and healthy!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Bumping up...so I can post this video.

What do Brian and Mojo have in common?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Omg

OMG

I am laughing so hard right now, tears... LMFAO


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

lmao I love it! hahaha


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I loved how even the colour was the same!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It should pass smoothly through the system but you should keep a close eye on Mojo and be checking the poops to make sure it makes the passage.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

He passed the balloon about a month ago.  There's even a thread with pictures, LMAO. But thanks! <3


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw this too. Geeze, I hate it when an old thread pops up and I get all worried!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, that video is to funny


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yup it stinks when that happens. 

Sometimes old stuff comes back to haunt us all.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan1253 said:


> Yup it stinks when that happens.
> 
> Sometimes old stuff comes back to haunt us all.


Hmm... you know, if he was muzzled this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I missed Mojo's poop pictures. Can you link me up?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, here you go!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-mom-special-present-her-birthday-today.html


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I'm not sure about the muzzle but training him sure would have prevented that. Oh wait, you do train your dogs. Wow, how could I forget?

Good Job. I'll try that and see how that works for me.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Susan1253 said:


> Well I'm not sure about the muzzle but training him sure would have prevented that. Oh wait, you do train your dogs. Wow, how could I forget?
> 
> Good Job. I'll try that and see how that works for me.



You are coming off somewhat stalkerish, you know. Stop posting mean things to Jenn in every thread you post in, that's weird.

I am saying this after seeing your out of line bitchy comment to her in the "A Christmas rant" thread as well.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Susan1253 said:


> Well I'm not sure about the muzzle but training him sure would have prevented that. Oh wait, you do train your dogs. Wow, how could I forget?
> 
> Good Job. I'll try that and see how that works for me.



Even the best trained dogs have their moments...it's probably a really good idea to take away their ability to open their mouths to prevent that. Can your dog at least stick his tongue out and lick with the muzzle on? That way you could liquify his food and just leave it on him all the time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> That way you could liquify his food and just leave it on him all the time.



I laughed out loud. :bowl:


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

Stalkerish? Hmmm, looks like the pot is calling the kettle black. 

Don't get involved where you are not meant to be. I answer to questions directed at me. Seems you are looking at a lot of posts that don't concern you. 

Oh but thanks for your advice.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Posts that concern our friend concern us. Just saying.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Susan1253 said:


> Stalkerish? Hmmm, looks like the pot is calling the kettle black.
> 
> Don't get involved where you are not meant to be. I answer to questions directed at me. Seems you are looking at a lot of posts that don't concern you.
> 
> Oh but thanks for your advice.



Considering I had previously posted in the Christmas thread and was just reading the follow up posts after mine, then saw yours.. I don't really consider that stalking your posts. Honestly I don't even know who you are.. just noticed that half your posts seem to be arguing with Jen. That's weird. As I said.

Another weird thing is muzzling a dog who does not have aggression/biting issues.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know Enzo's Mom, I haven't tried it yet. But hey thanks for the constructive idea. Appreciate it.


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahh Miss Mars... well since I am sure you're the authority on weirdness I'll take it under consideration.


----------

